# Two British Short Cats need re homing.



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

This has come from my friend who knows someone who is going to America and need to find a home for these two Lovely Boys.
They need to be together and they are aged 3 and 4 years old.
I will try and find a few more details.
If anyone is interested please contact me.

They are lovely aren't they:001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are beautiful, I am sure someone will offer them a home._


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

found out some more info. They are Neutered and they are in the Norfolk area.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They are beautiful, hope they find a wonderful home soon.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have some Great News about these two Chunky Monkeys
A forum member went to see these last Saturday and today they are going to Live with her.
I hope all goes well Sam.
I Know you want to change their names as they are Polish and are quite difficult to pronounce.

Here are a few ideas.
Jasper
Boris
Willy
Archie
Eddy
Freddy
Billy
Monty
Dave
Tommy
:biggrin:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

They are so beautiful and look well looked after!

I hope they enjoy their new home...we want more pics when they are settled!!


----------

